# Bark Moshulu



## ferrycap

Has anyone had any interest or dealings with the Moshulu ?
It was one of Gustav Erickson's grain ships, about which Eric Newby wrote at least two books. ("The Last Grain Race" & "Learning the Ropes")
It is presently used as a restaurant in Philadelphia, in the USA.
My wife's uncle, Sven Lundberg, (from Finland) served aboard her on one of her last voyages. 
He paid off her just before he joined the Finnish Army and was killed in action fighting the Russians in Eastern Finland.

All the best,

Perk >)


----------



## gdynia

Perk

Oil painting of her on the following

http://www.ship-paintings.com/moshulu_2.htm


----------



## stein

The model builder Malcolm Darch did a model of her, and the building of this - with a full set of plans - were do***ented in "Model Boats" starting with the February 87 issue. (Going on for perhaps three more issues? -theres too much disorder in my stacks of old mags for me to find them all at the mo.) This was accompanied by a number of pictures by A. A. Hurst, who served in her, and has spread a number of photos throughout his many books. I know Darch published a book later on, perhaps with Moshulu in it? 
And if you are very interested, and do read Swedish - your wife's ancestry makes that a faint possibility, the Swedish magazine in book format : Longitude, nr. 30 (1995) had an article on her; detailing her life from launch to Disney-style restaurant. Back issues: Carlstedt Forlag, Artillerigatan 2, 11451 Stockholm.
The above mentioned Alex Anthony Hurst has written extensively on her, the problem is: he only served in two square riggers, but would like it to seem like ten (He got a lot of stick in Sea Breezes for this!) and so generally refuses to tell us whether he speaks of the Pommern or the Moshulu. Those two have a lot in common though, and I highly recommend his books: Ghosts on the Sea Line, The Call of High Canvas, The Music of Five Oceans, etc. Not as hilarious as Newby, but well written. Stein.


----------



## soupdragon

the grand old lady Moshulu is laying in Philadelphia being used as a floating restraurant.

The guy who did the 'repairs' to her rigging certainly doesnt pull any punches as to his ideas on what the owners wanted

Moshulu rigging


----------



## soupdragon

Flash earth link to Moshulu

Clicky


----------



## Tony D

Don't know if anybody else caught it but there was a brief glimpse of her in the movie The Godfather,supposedly the ship that brought the young Don Corleone to the USA.
Here is a link to a youtube clip of her as a resturant.
After reading Newby's Last Grain Race not sure how I feel about her role in life now,suppose it's better than a derelict slowly rotting away somewhere.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgnhrE7vFds


----------



## Norman Brouwer

I was directly involved with MOSHULU for the two years she was berthed in New York, beginning with her arrival under tow from Amsterdam in October 1972. When she came in through the Narrows we met her with a harbor tug. I went on board, walked to the stern and hoisted the first US flag since the 1930s. Later, when a potential supporter of her restoration complained that here was no name on the bow I rigged a staging and painted the name on both sides following some traces of the originals. It was my lettering that appeared in both "The Godfather II" and later in Philadelphia in the background of a scene in "Rocky."

She belonged to the California restaurant developer David Tallichet who originally intended to berth her in Queens across the East River from the UN, with windows cut in the hull. The South Street Seaport Museum negociated with him for two years, at which point a wealthy and influential trustee Jack Aron learned the PEKING was going to be sold. Tallichet had spent about $1 million on the MOSHULU, including replacing all her spars (unauthentically). PEKING was more intact and expected to cost much less, which it did. The Museum told Tallichet to go ahead with his latest plan to use the MOSHULU in Philadelphia.

We had spent two years researching the history of MOSHULU, including taping recollections of 16 people who sailed in her (two were captains' daughters), mostly Americans who were on the ship in the 1920s.


----------



## TonyAllen

Eric Newby had some photos developed in the 60s that he had taken on the moshulu and publish them in a large book which I obtain from my local library, facinating Regards Tony Allen


----------

